# Bogner Alchemist Series 40 watt head



## Alab335 (Jan 10, 2010)

Hello,

Have any of you tried the Bogner Alchemist 40 w head ? Heard some demos and it sounds like a really fine amp for the price.

Would it be more versatile than a Marshall DSL 50 amp for the ultimate quest for those Joe Bonamassa meet Eric Johnson meet Jeff Beck tones ?

Here is a link I found:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gJZqiF-9D38


Thanks for your comments

All


----------



## Alab335 (Jan 10, 2010)

Well, 

I finally had an Amp attack and decided to go for a Bogner Alchemist 40W half stack. Since I didn’t found any Bogner Dealers in my area, I took the chance of buying one only judging from sounds clips found on the Net. Ordered it from the States and everything came home in one piece… And bonus, I don’t regret my choice!

The Amp and the Cabinet are really well assembled and look solid. I have been playing on it for a week and really like the different sounds and tones it can easily give me. This thing is LOUD so it will be no problems playing gigs and is also switchable to 20W for practices. IMHO it can sound from pristine clean sound to a hot Fender one on Channel 1 and from there up to a high gain Marshall Hiwatt type saturation on Channel 2. It has a built-in delay and reverb effects that can do the job, but may not satisfy everyone’s tastes. 

I find this amp really “articulated” as it reflects very well the way I play and the mistakes I make ! Definitely will have to learn to use the volume control from the guitar to dial the sounds textures available, a completely new thing for me that was using sound pedals for years! 

In conclusion, this Valve Amp has the versatility I was looking for and is not that heavy to carry around. For the reliability part, I know that the top end USA Bogner are very reliable, time will tell about this Asian offering... 

I am currently using this Amp with a Texas Special modified Stratocaster and only a Crybaby as an effect. I am also definitely keeping the Peavey Delta Blues with extension cabinet (thanks Brian!) and the multitude of pedals, for further experimentations.

Thanks

All


----------



## Bevo (Nov 24, 2006)

Sounds good, don't forget to post pictures.

Is this a combo or a head, I take it as the head. The tone is amazing on that clip, thats exactly the sound i am after..should of got the Les Paul instead of the Tele...
What was the ballpark price of the combo?

Glad your gamble paid off, I did the same last month and was happy as well.


----------



## al3d (Oct 3, 2007)

When i got a Orange, my friend could'nt keep up with his 18w marshall and since he was on a budget he could'nt get an Orange or a real bogner so he got the Alchemist and so far he's real happy with it. he got the 2x12 combo.


----------



## Alab335 (Jan 10, 2010)

Bevo said:


> Sounds good, don't forget to post pictures.
> 
> Is this a combo or a head, I take it as the head. The tone is amazing on that clip, thats exactly the sound i am after..should of got the Les Paul instead of the Tele...
> What was the ballpark price of the combo?
> ...


Thanks Bevo,

I will post pictures once I find how to...!

It is the 40W head + the 2*12 cabinet, a really nice little rig.

Around 1 300 $ US for the head and 2 *12 cabinet or 1 100 $ US for the 2 *12 combo. There is also a combo with one 12 for 900 $ US.

Ended up to around 1 600 $ CAN including shipping and our dear taxes...

Cheers

All


----------



## ezcomes (Jul 28, 2008)

theres a Dealer for Bogner in Cornwall...i can't remember the website...but google is your friend...he appareantly has lots in stock too...


----------



## ezcomes (Jul 28, 2008)

http://www.rainbowmusicshop.com/instock/amps.html

here it is...


----------



## Alab335 (Jan 10, 2010)

Hello,

Here is a link to a photo of my Bogner Alchemist Rig...










Thanks 

All


----------



## fretboard (May 31, 2006)

That's a real cool lookin' unit. I'm not hip to all the new offerings these days, but that's a looker. Good luck on your tone quest.


----------



## Bevo (Nov 24, 2006)

That looks sharp!

Have you tried it with a humbucker guitar yet, bet it sounds great.


----------

